# Food Safety News - 06/05/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 5, 2021)

*German network set up for bacteria surveillance*
By News Desk on Jun 05, 2021 12:03 am Three German organizations have created a consortium to monitor bacterial pathogens and detect outbreaks faster. The University of Münster, Research Center Borstel and the Robert Koch Institute formed the miGenomeSurv network (microbial genome-based surveillance of infectious agents). This network is based on national reference laboratories, where infectious agents relevant to the population are characterized microbiologically... Continue Reading


*Four varieties of dog food recalled because of Salmonella concerns*
By News Desk on Jun 04, 2021 02:54 pm Sunshine Mills Inc. is recalling certain dog food products because of possible Salmonella contamination, which can be dangerous to pets and people who handle the food. The potential for contamination was noted after the firm was notified by its distributor, Fleet Wholesale Supply Co., which was informed by the Minnesota Department of Agriculture when a... Continue Reading


----------

